# Nick Perdomo wins town council seat



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Don't know if it's been posted already, but this seems like the appropriate forum....maybe not?

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/miami_dade/northwest/story/720212.html

*The race for Alonso's Seat 1 went to Nick Perdomo, a cigar manufacturer and Navy veteran whose name was plastered on the side of a Fleetwood Pace Arrow motor home that traveled around town on election day.

Perdomo said he will bring his private-sector knowledge to the town council, adding that his goals are motivated by good intentions for the city -- not politics.

''I really want to help my town out,'' he said. ``I ain't a politician; I'm a cigar man.''*

NICE!!!! :ss


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

VERY cool! I hope he can do some good with that position!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Very cool, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Excellent post here and some food for thought in the way we can battle this anti cigar legislation. Start with putting people in city council seats that believe in the rights of people being able to indulge in our favorite hobby. Baby steps first but we need to keep making steps and not just accept defeat. Grassroots efforts work.


----------



## bigjoe (Aug 31, 2008)

cool, now once Nick gets in, have him pass a few regs that fine bicycle riders who ride in and with traffic like they are cars, fine those that carry a water bottle in everysingle place possible like it was oxygen, and 'arrest' the health nuts that stink up the local breakrooms at offices with their 'toffu and broccli' health salads. 

"see how the health fanatics that hate cigar folks like that sh*t"... :ss


----------

